# Mike Tonkovich - Ohio deer



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

The man many love to hate, but its a thankless job too. A 50 minute interview this Saturday (10/31) on Halloween morning. Spooky subjects covered including CWD, the Deer survey, our deer population to name a few. This is the guy who literally sets the deer herd for hunters and we're proud to have him on-air with us for nearly 20 years now. Listen to the broadcast locally (Dayton/Springfield) or stream the audio from anywhere, 5-6am & 8-9am ET > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------

